

The Genealogy of Eliza - wooby
http://elizagen.org/

======
dimitar
tl;dr to try eliza:

1) Install SBCL.

2)save this file:
[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/jeffshrager/elizagen/maste...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/jeffshrager/elizagen/master/coselleliza1969and1972.lisp)

3) run sbcl in your terminal ($ sbcl)

4) paste "(load (compile-file "coselleliza1969and1972.lisp"))", after the star

5) enjoy computing history!

~~~
pdw
I'm one of the folks who transcribed it from the scans and added the
compatibility glue. One bug remains: The original doctor answered as soon as
you ended a sentence with a period ("PLEASE TERMINATE INPUT WITH A PERIOD OR A
QUESTION MARK."). In the resurrected version you also have to press the return
key. It breaks the immersion, but I couldn't find a way to implement the
correct behavior in a portable way.

